# Removal  Percutaneous Drain



## Hopp (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone!    Having difficulty coding for removal of percutaneous drain.   Pt came into the office -  Thinking I can only bill and E&M code.    Can anyone help me with this?  Havent really been having
to much luck with this coding forum; but thought I would try again
Thank You, Deb  CPC


----------



## lindacoder (Aug 13, 2010)

are they in the global period?  If so, cannot charge.  If not, then I would do appropriate E/M level.


----------



## Hopp (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help    Deb


----------

